# Little victories in my recovery



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Feeling pretty good about myself and something I managed to do with a positive note, for me anyway.

For those with inquiring minds, my beginning on this journey can be found here on this thread "He dropped a bomb on me...".

So, the other night DD & I were talking and she mentioned finding a certain pic of me up where she is staying with her dad (I refer to him as Lieceratops here). Somehow a box of items for me got mixed in with the boxes for L. The pic she was referring to was my senior portrait from high school, circa 1979. My kneejerk reaction was to ask her to send it back to me ASAP ('cause DD is staying in Trampasaurus Wrecks house with L) as I didn't want anything to happen to it. Yep, I was imagining TW finding it and doing horrible, destructive things to it. After sleeping on it, I sent DD a text telling her that if she wanted it I was giving it to her. She responded with how beautiful I was, how she thought she looks just like I did at the same age and she was so thrilled that I was giving it to her. Makes me smile to know that she was so happy with it and she promised she would keep it safe. I trust her because she is sentimental, like me, about pics. Judging by her reaction, I think it meant more to her than anything.

To think that finally I, again, have the ability to make someone smile is so empowering.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice way to handle that one!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Awww, Red, that's lovely!


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Love your gratitude here...also LOVE your dino humor. We could use more of that around here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

